# Looking for good soup recipes



## blendmik (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi, I am looking for some different or old home style recipes for soups. I have several recipes I have tried that work great (chicken and wild rice with mushroom, bacon and onion cheddar, tomato and celery with oregano and bay), all home made from scratch. So, if anyone has any family recipes or different soup recipes, I'd love to hear about them.

I like all kinds, from broth based to hearty cream soups. Stews or rattouille recipes are also welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, I can't say if this is really good or not as the only people in the house that will eat it are my cat and I, but I certainly like it.

Cream of Pumpkin soup:

1 halved and roasted and scouped out and mashed Pie pumkin
1 liter of vegtable stock (essentially just onions, carrots, and celery)
1 minced white onion, sweated
White pepper and mace (experiment!)
1/2 of cream whipping cream
If it gets over thick, thin with milk.

Salt to taste

Simple. Mix you pumpkin and your sweated onions and your stock and imersion blend till nice and consisten. Add in the spices, and the cream. Adjust with the milk. salt and serve.

Don't know why only me and the cat like this, its just so simple. I make a nice pumpkin custered with whole red kidney beans and everyone goes gaga over it, but soup...ahhh!


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's a personal favorite from my _Soups of America Collection_

*All American Bacon Cheeseburger Soup:*
2 Pounds of ground beef
1/2 gallon of beef stock
1 cup shredded American Cheese
1 cup shredded Cheddar Cheese
1/4 cup cooking wine or sherry
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 pound chopped bacon
2 cups 4 way mixed veggies (peas/carrots/green beans/corn)
1 stick of butter
flour for roux
garlic powder, black pepper to taste

In soup pot, begin to brown the ground beef. In another pan, fry the bacon until crispy--remove the bacon bits, add butter to the bacon fat for the roux.
(the combination of fats moved the final product up 2 knotches!!  )Once the meat is cooked, add all the veggies, spices and wine. Mix well. Add the stock and simmer until celery is tender. Stir in the bacon. Add roux to the soup and cook through. Add in the cheeses, blend well and remove from heat. ENJOY!!!


----------



## jzone (Oct 7, 2004)

While driving from Vancouver down to Napa Valley I had an Aztec soup that was amazing. It wasnt the normal mexican type with tortilla strips etc. Following is my version of it which isn't quite the same. :-(
Excuse the overly detailed instructions as I cut and pasted from an email I sent to an inexperienced friend...

J&L's Chicken Fajita Soup
(for vegetarian leave out chicken (or sub tofu or egg) and sub veggetable
stock.)

8cups chicken stock 
2 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 cup cooked rice
3 tbsp oil
1 large red bell pepper (roasted, diced)
6 cloves garlic (minced or crushed)
1 large onion diced.
1.5 cups frozen corn
2 medium tomoatoes (roasted, chopped)
1/4 cup chopped cilantro / parsley
juice of 2 limes.
2 cups shedded cheddar cheese
1 small container sour cream.

seasonings:
zest of 1 lime
2 tbsp chili powder
1 tbsp oregano
1 tbsp paprika
1/2 tspn cayenne
salt and pepper to taste.
3 tbsp hot sauce (louisiana etc.)


Perparation
-cook about 1/2 cup of rice to get your 1 cup cooked rice.
-for the shredded chicken you can microwave 1 boneless skinless chicken
breast halves at high until cooked thorugh. wait till they cool down and use
a fork to shred the meat.
-Home made chicken stock works best for soups but in a pinch you can use
bought. be carefule of the salt in the bought broth, made need to water it
down or add more rice to adjust for saltiness.
-roast the peppers and tomatoes together. clean the peppers and half them.
half the tomotoes. Lightly oil and salt the tops and put under broiler on
top shelf until the skins turn very black all over. remove and let sit till
cool and remove the skins from both tomatoes and peppers. should peel right
off. Dice peppers and coarsely chop tomatoes.when done

Assembly.
-Heat oil in a medium to large soup pot over medium high heat. quickly
sautee the onion, garlic, corn and roasted pepper. for a couple minutes
until soft.
-Add tomatoes and all seasonings and stir in for another couple minutes.
-Add chicken, rice and stock. Stir together well.
-Turn heat up to high and wait until it starts to boil. 
-Once boiling turn down to low and let simmer for about 30 mins.
-Add cilantro and lime juice and let simmer for about 5 more minutes.
-Salt and pepper to taste

Serve tooped with shredded cheddar and sour cream . can also serve toritllas
with it.


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

http://recipecircus.com/cgi-bin/reci...S&login=shugga

Check out the above site for some of our favorite soups.


----------

